# Custom Sub box??



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am just wanting to know where to find the sub box that goes behind the rear seats in a 2002 CREW CAB frontier? I have seen many boxes but dont know where to buy them? Please help....


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

musicmaker1586 said:


> I am just wanting to know where to find the sub box that goes behind the rear seats in a 2002 CREW CAB frontier? I have seen many boxes but dont know where to buy them? Please help....



check out www.subbox.net i bought one for my 2005 CC there and i love it!!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

see the problem is i have 2 type-r 12's i don't see a box that would fit in that truck for the 2 12's


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

That website is cool but NONE of the boxes fit either 10s or 12s? I know they are out there but I cant find them. Thanks for the posts! To the top for more responses!


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

The box for the 2005 Crew Cab will work with a 10" sub. See link below. A 10" Rockford Fosgate Punch Series 2 would be great. I did one of these subs in an 2004.5 F150 in a .65 cu.ft. enclosure with 5.5 inches of mounting depth. I had a 50x2 Punch amp bridged on the single 10 and it was spectacular. I used a Qlogic box. I was very suprised at the quality of the box. Check them out as well. 

Sub Box 

















I would sell the 12's you have and get a good solid 10' sub. If you are looking for "blow you out of the truck" bass get another truck with more room or remove the back seats.

With a good amp and good x-over this box would work very well.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

gordynismo said:


> The box for the 2005 Crew Cab will work with a 10" sub. See link below. A 10" Rockford Fosgate Punch Series 2 would be great. I did one of these subs in an 2004.5 F150 in a .65 cu.ft. enclosure with 5.5 inches of mounting depth. I had a 50x2 Punch amp bridged on the single 10 and it was spectacular. I used a Qlogic box. I was very suprised at the quality of the box. Check them out as well.
> 
> Sub Box
> 
> ...


I am not looking to blow out my windows in the truck! All I am looking for is someone that already has the type of box that I am looking for. O yeah my truck is a *2002* frontier so the boxes for the 05 prob will not fit. Thanks anyway... still searchin!


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

to the top!


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

bump up to the top


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

no way am i gonna sell my 12's lol , i waited to damn long to get these things , it took my old subs getting stolen for me to get them so yeah there mine untill i blow them lol


----------



## mattv (Dec 26, 2005)

Rottdog said:


> no way am i gonna sell my 12's lol , i waited to damn long to get these things , it took my old subs getting stolen for me to get them so yeah there mine untill i blow them lol


You won't fit 12's in your crewcab. These guys:
http://www.soundoffaudio.com/

Built a box for dual 10's that fit -perfectly- behind the seat of my 2003 frontier crewcab. It was a fantastic box! They charged me something like $75, including shipping.

I have since traded the 03 off and got an 05 with the pro audio package


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

I did not see the box for the 10s? Did they have to custom make it?


----------



## mattv (Dec 26, 2005)

Give them a call or email them. It was a custom box.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

looks like i'll be getting the maxima instead lol , we'll see what happens if anything i might sell my 12's for 2 10 inch type-rs we'll see


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys do you think this box will fit in our trucks? Super cheap!!

http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/1330839/vpcsid/0/SFV/30046

If it fits i will have it next week!!!


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

Anybody???


----------



## musicmaker1586 (Dec 23, 2005)

CUSTOM SPEAKERBOX MADE! Decided to go with Brians box with the three 8" solobarics!


----------



## Bluethumb (May 9, 2005)

musicmaker1586 said:


> I am just wanting to know where to find the sub box that goes behind the rear seats in a 2002 CREW CAB frontier? I have seen many boxes but dont know where to buy them? Please help....


 I have a box from "Soundoff Audio" that I mounted dual 8" SVC Infinity's in. My truck is the same year as yours. When i bought the box off the site, they indicated a mounting depth of 4.5". Since it's a "wedge" design, that only holds true for the bottom of the sub. The Infinity's were 4-5/16" deep. So I had to fab up some 1/2" MDF rings to add so the subs would mount properly. I'm driving them with an old Orion Cobalt 430, and i must say, they pound really good for the size of the box. I've seen others put bigger subs in, but they did a lot of planning and mods to get them in there. If you really want 10's, google "fiberglassing". There's a site called "chris' Tutorials" and he does an awesome job of the process to make a Fiberglass custom box. You'll probably get 10's, maybe even 12's in there.


----------

